# Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (22. Dez. 2008)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

2008 war  mein  zehntes Teichjahr auf Paros.  Es war ein gutes, wenn auch arbeitsreiches Jahr. Gut, weil nach einem regenreichen Winter ein herrlicher Sommer mit sehr angenehmen Temperaturen folgte und arbeitsreich, weil ich  den zehnjährigen Teich einer  Verjüngungskur unterziehen musste. Zwar hatte er keine Totalsanierung nötig, wie in der einschlägigen Literatur für Teiche seines Alters  oft empfohlen wird, aber in  Teilbereichen gab es dennoch genug zu überdenken und zu tun. Zum Beispiel war mein Teichrand übermäßig und hauptsächlich mit Teichsimsen verwachsen und machte optisch einen verwilderten, ungepflegten Eindruck, wie dieses Foto zeigt.

 


Ich wollte den über Jahre angewachsenen Sumpf wieder auf sein ursprüngliches Niveau zurücksetzen und die hohen Simsen durch __ Iris-Pflanzen ersetzen, wie in meinemThema –Teichrand/Sumpfzone auslichten?- bereits im Sommer aus Paros berichtet.  www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=18868   berichtet.

Werner machte mir klar, dass auch  ein radikaler Rückschnitt der Simsen dafür nicht ausreicht, also musste ich die großen Wurzelstöcke mit Säge und Pickel entfernen und den Sumpf teilweise abtragen um Platz für die gewünschten  __ Sumpfschwertlilien zu schaffen. Als Arbeitshilfe richtete ich ungefähr in der Mitte der Sumpfzone eine kleine Plattform ein, die mir sehr gute Dienste leistete. Man sieht sie auf dem Foto und sie soll eventuell bleiben, denn natürlich habe ich bei dieser Schwerarbeit auch den Vorsatz gefasst, den Teichrand künftig besser zu warten.

 



Die Arbeit an der Sumpfzone ist leider noch nicht zur Gänze erledigt, einige Teichsimsen ließ ich aus Mangel an Sumpfschwertlilien (Ersatzpflanzen) stehen, ich werde sie  im kommenden Frühling entfernen.  Trotzdem aber konnte ich schon  eine beträchtliche Menge Material aus dem Teich schaffen und kompostieren, was mich einerseits freute andrerseits durch die unschöne Optik der  stark gelichteten Sumpfzone auch  frustrierte. 

 



Dass durch die groben Arbeiten am Teichrand auch viel verrottetes Material in den Teich gelangte, war zwar nicht erfreulich, doch unvermeidlich aber störte mich  nicht besonders im Hinblick auf weitere  „Schmutzarbeiten“, die im Teich noch zu tun waren.  Außerdem war das Teichwasser heuer erstmals   schon im Frühling getrübt, der pH-Wert lag mit 9,0 – 9,3  anhaltend höher, der KH-Wert mit 4-5 niedriger als gewöhnlich, trotz größerer Mengen Muschelkalk. Biogene Entkalkungen traten  noch häufiger und heftiger auf als 2007.  

Es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als den Pflanzenbestand noch weiter einzuschränken  um den CO2- Bedarf zu verringern. Besonders die saftig-grünen  Armleuchteralgen  aus dem Teich zu nehmen tat  mir weh, denn es sind die einzigen Unterwasserpflanzen, die mit meinem Teichwasser wirklich gut zurechtkommen.  Crassula und Nadelsimse wachsen zwar auch, aber sie besiedeln nur  das gedüngte Substrat der Seerosen und anderer Teichpflanzen. Schwimmpflanzen, wie Wasserhyazinthen und __ Wassersalat können sich in meinem Teich nie lange halten, sie  verhungern schon  nach kurzer Zeit. Nur sehr bescheidene oder gedüngte Pflanzen in geringer Auswahl haben eine langfristige Überlebenschance in meinem Teich, was zwar schade, aber nicht zu ändern ist .

 
 Crassula und Nadelsimse


Um also weiteres Pflanzenmaterial aus dem Teich zu schaffen, musste ich mir die Seerosen (ca. 50 Stück aus 14 verschiedenen Sorten) vornehmen, die ohnehin lange schon eine gründliche Verjüngung nötig hatten. Ich habe diese Arbeit von Jahr zu Jahr verschoben, da ich nicht wusste wie ich die 50-80 l – Pflanzcontainer aus dem Teich schaffen sollte. Heuer, in dem ohnehin schon verschmutzten Wasser, hatte ich  aber keine Hemmungen mehr, die unsinnig großen Pflanzgefäße direkt  im Teich auszuräumen bzw. mit einer  Säge in „tragbare“ Teile  zu zerschneiden und so an Land zu schaffen, natürlich  mit dem guten Vorsatz , nie wieder Pflanzen in so großen Gefäßen im Teich zu versenken. Diese Arbeit war noch anstrengender als die Arbeit am Teichrand, brachte aber noch  viel mehr  kompostierbares Material, das für mich auf Paros sehr wertvoll und wichtig ist. Natürlich aber gelangte dabei  noch mehr Dreck ins Wasser. 

 
 
 Seerosen


Für die Neupflanzung der besten Seerosenrhizome verwendete ich griechische 16 Liter Mörtelkübel, die etwas niedriger sind als die üblichen Baukübel bei uns,  dafür aber einen größeren Durchmesser haben, was meiner Meinung nach günstiger für Seerosen ist. Einen guten Teil der Seerosen pflanzte ich in nur knapp  zur Hälfte mit Substrat gefüllte Kübel. Diesem Versuch ging die Überlegung voraus,  genug Platz für verwelkte Blüten und Blätter zu schaffen, um ihre Nährstoffe im Pflanzgefäß zu halten, so wie es auch  bei direkt in den Teich gepflanzten  Seerosen funktioniert, die nie einen Düngekegel abbekommen und trotzdem besser gedeihen als Seerosen in  Kübelpflanzung. Ich selbst konnte dieses weitaus bessere Wachstum  an einer Seerose (Texas Dawn)   in meinem Teich beobachten, die sich vor Jahren aus ihrem umgestürzten Pflanzgefäß befreien konnte und in das Schlammloch meines Teiches auf 2,40 m Tiefe abrutschte. Sie machte viel größere Blätter und Blüten als die anderen Seerosen in ihren Behältern. Heuer musste ich sie allerdings in einer sehr schwierigen Aktion mitsamt einem gewaltigen Schlammpaket  aus der Tiefe holen, da sie schon zu weit in die Schwimmzone gewachsen war.  
Und das ist sie: Einmal blühend, leider mit verkalkten Blättern, einmal bereits geputzt und geteilt in ihrer ganzen Länge auf dem Teich schwimmend und einmal als Bütenstängel  am Geländer hängend um ihre Wuchskraft zu zeigen.

 


 


 





Um die notwendige Bodenreinigung nach Abschluss aller Arbeiten im Teich  zu erleichtern, setzte ich die neu bepflanzten Seerosen-Kübel aber nicht mehr auf den Teichboden zurück, sondern hängte sie vorerst an den betonierten Teichwänden auf, was sich als sehr praktisch erwies, wenn auch optisch nicht gerade erhebend.  

 

 





Mein Wunsch und zugleich die Notwendigkeit , meinen filterlosen Teich endlich wieder fischfrei zu machen, erforderte in der Vorbereitung  ebenfalls eine schweißtreibende Tätigkeit, denn ich musste dazu meinen letzten und kleinsten Pflanzenfilter ausräumen, um einen geeigneten Sammelplatz für die abgefischten  Schleierschwanzfische zu schaffen,  wie ich bereits im Sommer ausführlich in meinem Thema - Rückkehr zum fischlosen Teich - aus Paros berichtet habe. www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=19568  Wer schon einmal einen Kies – __ Schilf - Filter ausgeräumt hat wird bestätigen können, dass schweißtreibend in diesem Zusammenhang keine Übertreibung darstellt.






Mit Hilfe eines Nachbarn, der hin und wieder nach der Ziegenherde auf seinem angrenzenden Grundstück schaut, konnte ich auch noch drei große Pflanzkisten mit __ Rohrkolben, gestreiftem Schilf und __ Igelkolben aus dem Teich schaffen, wieder  begleitet von meinem festen  Vorsatz, nie mehr etwas in den Teich zu setzen, was ich aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr entfernen kann. 

Damit war meine Arbeit im Wasser  für 2008 abgeschlossen und der Teich um  beträchtliche Materialmengen erleichtert. Unberührt von jeglichem Eingriff blieb nur mein kleiner Teich, den ich schon 2007 komplett ausräumen musste um eine Reparatur durchzuführen. Die Neueinrichtung mit Sand als Bodensubstrat lohnte die  kleine Pfütze heuer mit gutem Wachstum. 

Endlich konnte ich mich noch mit einem Problem befassen, das ich nicht länger aufschieben konnte, nämlich mit der Wasserversorgung meiner drei Außenbecken, die von einer 4.500 l Pumpe aus einer Regentonne mit Teichwasser  aus einer Schwerkraftleitung gespeist werden. Die Fördermenge lag heuer nur mehr bei knapp 700 Liter pro Stunde. Die Ursache lag an einem eigenen, großen Fehler  bei der Verlegung der Leitungen. Ich verwendete dazu nach den Abzweigern normale Gartenschläuche. Die langen, im Erdreich verlegten Schlauchleitungen verliefen in etlichen Krümmungen und steilen Steigungen zu den drei höher liegenden Becken, was schon von Anfang an zu einer sehr mäßigen Leistung von maximal 2000 l / h  führte. Eine genauere Kontrolle ergab, dass sich die Schläuche inzwischen auf ein Minimum zugesetzt hatten. Sie freizulegen und durch neue Schläuche zu ersetzen erschien mir nicht sinnvoll, ich wollte lieber eine neue Rohrleitung, mit kürzeren Wegen, ohne rechtwinkelige Biegungen und Steigungen einrichten. Diese Arbeit erledigte mein Mann, als er im September nach Paros kam und seither werden meine Außenbecken wieder ausreichend mit Wasser versorgt.

Mit Wasser brauchte ich heuer nicht zu sparen und konnte deshalb auch das Teichwasser verjüngen, sofern dieser  Ausdruck dafür zulässig ist. Jedenfalls ließ ich 90 m³ Wasser aus meiner großen Zisterne über den Sommer in den Teich rinnen, also sicher weit mehr als die übliche Verdunstungsmenge erfordert hätte. Die Nitratbelastung des Zisternenwassers von 30 mg/l zeigte dabei keine nachteilige Wirkung, wie etwa Fadenalgen oder eine Verstärkung der Trübung. 

Nach einer  Teichreinigung im Oktober,  nach Abschluss aller Arbeiten im Teich, einschließlich Abfischung, begann sich die Optik des Wassers auch wieder  zu verbessern, so dass ich für den Frühling 2009 wieder  einigermaßen klares Wasser erwarte, wobei klares Wasser für mich nicht bedeutet, den Wert einer Münze am Teichboden  ablesen zu können, was mir für einen filterlosen Teich weder möglich,  noch für mich persönlich  wichtig erscheint, jedenfalls weniger wichtig als gesundes, lebendiges Wasser für viel kleines Getier, das sich ( ohne Fische) hoffentlich wieder reichlich und von selbst  in meinem Teich einfinden wird.

Ob mein „ alter“ Teich die gut gemeinten Maßnahmen zu seiner Verjüngung auch problemlos wegstecken wird ist noch ungewiss, ich selbst bin damit aber zufrieden und freue mich bereits auf meine Rückkehr nach Paros im Frühling. Die Arbeit des heurigen Sommers hat mir nicht nur viel Schweiß auf die Stirn getrieben, sondern in erster Linie  sehr viel Freude bereitet. 

Mit einigen Fotos will ich diesen (wieder viel zu langen) Bericht über mein Teichjahr  2008 in Griechenland beenden und Euch gleichzeitig ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünschen.

          


           


            


             




Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo, Elfriede,
eine "stramme Leistung" hast Du da vollbracht! Nachdem ich Deinen Bericht gelesen habe, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wieviel Arbeit darin gesteckt hat und wie schweißtreibend es gewesen sein muß. Wenn ich mir dazu dann noch das schöne Wetter vorstelle, - ideal um Urlaub zu machen- fällt das Arbeiten wohl doppelt schwer!
Aber das Ergebnis ist wunderschön und entschädigt Dich für die mühsamen Stunden-Du hast ganze Arbeit geleistest!
Ich hoffe, daß Du im nächsten Jahr den Lohn Deiner Arbeit erntest, und wünsche Dir viele erholsame Stunden- in denen Du nur die Seele und die Beine baumeln lassen kannst. 
liebe Grüße aus dem "schmuddeligen" Lipperland Regina


----------



## Dodi (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Guten Morgen, Elfriede!

Wieder ein klasse Bericht über Dein Teichjahr! Lese ich immer gerne.

Besonders fasziniert mich dabei, was für Unterschiede es klimabedingt zwischen einem Teich beispielsweise in Deutschland und Deinem in Griechenland gibt. Es ist anscheinend ein stückweit einfacher, in nördlichen Gefilden einen Teich zu pflegen - wobei ich hier nicht außer Acht lassen möchte, dass ich Dich z. B. um Deine exotischen Seerosen beneide, mit denen ich hier im Norden doch eher Probleme hätte.

Ich hoffe, dass sich Deine umfangreichen Arbeiten im nächsten Jahr positiv auswirken und wünsche Dir eine erfolgreiche Teichsaison.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Regina,

ich bedanke mich für Deine lobenden Worte für meine Teicharbeit, obwohl sie auf Paros in dem herrlich warmen Wasser natürlich ungleich leichter fällt als in nördlichen Teichen. Nur Seele und Beine baumeln zu lassen ist sowieso nicht meine Sache, ich brauche körperliche Arbeit. Trotzdem bin ich natürlich froh, dass die schwersten Arbeiten schon getan sind, denn 2009 möchte ich mich eher um eine bessere Gestaltung meines Teiches kümmern.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Dodi,

es freut mich sehr, dass Dir meine Teich-Jahresberichte gefallen.

Ich bin inzwischen davon überzeugt, dass die schwierigere Pflege meines Teiches auf Paros weniger durch die höheren Temperaturen, sondern durch die enorme Lichtausbeute und den damit verbundenen CO2-Mangel bedingt ist.
__ Tropische Seerosen kann ich mir in Deinem Teich gut vorstellen, denn sehr viel Wärme braucht meine "Tina" zum Beispiel nicht. Da sich die Knollen sehr einfach auch im Keller überwintern lassen, könntest Du einen Versuch sicher wagen. Nach ihrer Beschreibung dürfte diese Seerose in meinem Teich auch nicht überleben, aber sie tut es und ich hoffe, dass sie auch den dritten Winter gut überstehen wird. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rainthanner (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede, 

10 Jahre gibt es deinen Teich schon wieder und ich denke gut die Hälfte dieser Zeit haben wir schon online daran teilhaben dürfen. 

Jeden Winter das gleiche: Mir tropft das Wasser aus den Mundwinkeln, wenn ich an euer Wetter denke. 
Im Sommer beneide ich euch dann weniger. 



Wie immer: WUNDERBARE BILDER und ein nett zu lesender Bericht. 

Danke



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Rainer,

ein Jahrzehnt klingt lange, vergeht mit einem Teich aber doppelt so schnell, wie mir scheint. Vielleicht weil man sich nach jeder Teichsaison schon die nächste sehnlichst herbeiwünscht.

Um die Winter auf Paros brauchst Du mich nicht beneiden, denn auch wenn es keinen Frost gibt, sind sie nicht sehr angenehm, sondern oft recht stürmisch und fühlen sich durch die hohe Feutigkeit kälter an als sie tatsächlich sind. Allerdings beschränkt sich die Winterzeit meistens auf Jänner und Februar. Ich selbst war nur ein einziges Mal im Winter auf Paros und habe bei +15° gefroren. Der heurige Sommer aber hätte Dir sicher gefallen, es war wunderbar warm, aber nie so drückend heiss wie in anderen Jahren.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Es ist immer wieder schön deine Jahresberichte zu lesen 

Hut ab vor deiner Leistung, deinen Teich einer fast "Generalsanierung" zu unterziehen 

Danke für deinen Weihnachtswunsch, den ich Dir postwendend zurück geben will 
 

:weihn1:weihn5:weihn2


----------



## axel (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede !

Da warst Du aber den ganzen Sommer aber ganz schön fleißig .
Hat sich aber gelohnt ! Tolle Fotos !
Ich lese Deine Teichberichte auch immer sehr gerne .
Ein schönes glückliches Weihnachtsfest wünsche ich Dir und Deinen Lieben auch .

Lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Servus Helmut, hallo Axel,

vielen Dank für Euere lieben Weihnachtsgrüße, ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut. 
Fast noch mehr aber hat mich gefreut, dass Ihr meinen Jahresbericht gelesen habt.  Es ist mir nämlich sehr wohl bewusst, dass meine jährlichen Berichte für nördliche Teichbesitzer leider wenig brauchbare Informationen enthalten, weil die Bedingungen für einen Teich auf Paros völlig anders gelagert sind als im Norden und damit auch meine Erfahrungen leider kaum nützlich sein können.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

HALLO

immer schön solche Beiträge zu lesen !


schöne Bilder
die Erfahrung ...........auch durch die Foren ............
Erfahrenheit , Gelassenheit ,

südlicher Flair , mit einem Hauch Exotik 

bisschen Neid ...........macht das schon ..........


ich wünsche Dir

ein frohes Fest 
einen
Guten Rutsch
und 
ein schönes Jahr 2009


----------



## inge50 (23. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

sehr schön, dein Bericht und auch die Fotos.

Ich lese deine Jahresberichte immer sehr gerne.

Auch ich wünsche dir und deinen Lieben ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Elfriede (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo karsten,

dass ich überhaupt einen Bericht über meinen zehn Jahre alten Teich auf Paros schreiben konnte, verdanke ich dem Wissen, das ich über Jahre aus diesem Forum gezogen habe und größtenteils Dir und Deiner Engelsgeduld, mit der Du mir immer und immer wieder die Abläufe und Reaktionen im Teich erklärt hast, neben vielen  Anregungen zu Problemlösungen.  Ohne diese Hilfe wäre mein unpassender Versuch, auf Paros einen Teich dauerhaft einzurichten zu wollen, wahrscheinlich gescheitert.  Deshalb finde ich es auch so bedauerlich, dass aus meiner Teicherfahrung auf Paros niemand profitieren kann.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie ein schönes, freudiges Weihnachtsfest und einen gesunden Start für 2009.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Inge, 

es freut mich sehr, dass Dir mein Bericht und die Fotos aus Paros gefallen haben. 

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich heute, einen Tag vor dem Hl. Abend, überhaupt jemand die Zeit nimmt meinen Bericht zu lesen und auch noch etwas dazu zu schreiben.

Mit Wünschen für ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede.

Leider habe ich jetzt erst die Zeit gefunden, Deinen Bericht in Ruhe zu lesen.

Du hast uns wieder wunderschöne Bilder und einen tollen Bericht mit Deinen Teicherfahrungen "kredenzt". 
Vielen Dank dafür!

Das absolut niemand von Deinen Erfahrungen auf Paros profitiert, möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Wir haben einige Mitglieder, die in ähnlich warmen Regionen versuchen, einen Teich erfolgreich zu betreiben. Berichte wie Deine machen ihnen sicherlich auch nach den ersten Rückschlägen noch Mut, es weiterhin zu versuchen.
Denn genau Dein Beispiel zeigt im Endeffekt, dass sich Beharrlichkeit und der Weg mit der Natur auf Dauer auszahlen.


Joachim und ich wünschen Dir ebenfalls ein angenehmes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


Mit lieben Grüßen nach Tirol
Annett


----------



## Elfriede (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teichjahr 2008 in Griechenland*

Hallo Annett, 

Du hast einen eventuellen Nutzen meiner Berichte schön und tröstlich ausgedrückt, danke Annett!

Ich wünsche Dir und Joachim einen schönen, friedlichen Weihnachtsabend und etwas Erholung zu den Feiertagen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

